# Newberry, MI - Blizzard power hitch 1 mount



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a mount for a blizzard power hitch 1 plow for sale. It's off an 04 chevy 2500. Make a reasonable offer on it. I just bought the correct mount for my 04 dodge 3500 and it was 500 bucks used.


----------



## catzr440sp (Aug 14, 2013)

catzr440sp said:


> I have a mount for a blizzard power hitch 1 plow for sale. It's off an 04 chevy 2500. Make a reasonable offer on it. I just bought the correct mount for my 04 dodge 3500 and it was 500 bucks used.
> 
> View attachment 197840


----------

